# Beretta PX4 Storm Compact 9mm



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I bought this gun two weeks ago, and have never shot it. I need to free up some cash right now so this has to go. It comes with box, beretta carrying case, three different handle options, two magazines and cleaning kit. Also comes with 20 rounds of ammo. $450 OBO
Call or text Scott 801-830-1153


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sold!!


----------

